# A Fine Line.....



## atheistfungus (Mar 22, 2013)

There is a fine line between optimism and silliness. Most of you are crossing it. You are absolutely ignorant if you think you will see a morel anywhere in Illinois in the next couple of weeks. Check the forecast, look at the ground temps, and by all means read up on this delicious morsel we hunt. Nature is not going to be popping morels in Illinois anytime soon.

Also... Quit blessing everyone on gods behalf in your posts. It is arrogant to assume you have the power to give gods blessings.


----------



## boom monster (Jan 13, 2013)

This Guy^ never listen to him, he knows nothing. Atheists can't be trusted!!!


----------



## playindead (Mar 17, 2013)

Somebody didn't get their hug......


----------



## pearhead (Mar 12, 2013)

Snow n more freezing temps coming over the next cpl days. Def. gonna be a while around these parts. Love the new board! Howdy yall!!!


----------

